# Time to Decide !? AR or Green Community West?



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

We were over in March looking at areas and schools, and our son got offered a place at WIS and Greenfield Community School... (we are moving in August)
I think we are going to go for GCW using the School Bus for WIS... and hoping this is a good decision - just looking for any views on either the schools or areas before we decide ! ?
Thanks V much.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

donnasb said:


> We were over in March looking at areas and schools, and our son got offered a place at WIS and Greenfield Community School... (we are moving in August)
> I think we are going to go for GCW using the School Bus for WIS... and hoping this is a good decision - just looking for any views on either the schools or areas before we decide ! ?
> Thanks V much.


OK .... I know this is going to draw flack from the forum and so be it ....

I was down at the green community to Oasis Vetinary Clinic a couple of days ago and all I could say to my wife was ..... "Glad we're going home to AR"

The folks at the vetinary clinic were great and I had heard all sorts of raps about TGC, but when you travel along the main drag to the Vets etc as well as having a good drive around .... well not so pretty .... reminded me a lot of Discovery Gardens ...

Each to their own opinion .... this is ours !!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And you're welcome to it, I don't mind TGC, I like the hotel and the shops/restaurants around there, from what i can see the villas look good too. 

But I agree, AR would be my choice too...


----------



## matz (Feb 26, 2009)

donnasb said:


> We were over in March looking at areas and schools, and our son got offered a place at WIS and Greenfield Community School... (we are moving in August)
> I think we are going to go for GCW using the School Bus for WIS... and hoping this is a good decision - just looking for any views on either the schools or areas before we decide ! ?
> Thanks V much.


I think both schools are pretty good. It would also be worthwhile to check JESS, DESS and Regent. All offer bus services as well. These are probably the best schools in terms of primary education. Wellington has got a better secondary dept. but not as good primary dept (that's just my opinion)


----------



## Dimple Uppal (Sep 25, 2010)

*advert*



donnasb said:


> We were over in March looking at areas and schools, and our son got offered a place at WIS and Greenfield Community School... (we are moving in August)
> I think we are going to go for GCW using the School Bus for WIS... and hoping this is a good decision - just looking for any views on either the schools or areas before we decide ! ?
> Thanks V much.


Hi! 

I just came across you post and you may have already made your decision - but just wanted to say that I have been living at the Green Community for the past 2 years and I love the place, simply because I can have an outdoor lifestlye. There are lots of parks, manicured walkways, cycling trails, gyms, tennis courts and baskeball courts. I might be a litte biased as I am a realtor specialising in this area - but seriously you need to visit this community and you will fall in love with it. The only criticism GC gets is the location as it is not a suitable destination for people who work in DownTown or Bur Dubai. Very few communitites in Dubai can match the greenery and the peace and quiet that we have here. The houses here are much bigger and very spaciously built - that goes for apartments, townhouses and villas.


----------



## Dimple Uppal (Sep 25, 2010)

*About Green Community*

Hi! 

I just came across your post and you may have already made your decision - but just wanted to say that I have been living at the Green Community for the past 2 years and I love the place, simply because I can have an outdoor lifestlye. There are lots of parks, manicured walkways, cycling trails, gyms, tennis courts and baskeball courts. I might be a litte biased as I am a realtor specialising in this area - but seriously you need to visit this community and you will fall in love with it. The only criticism GC gets is the location as it is not a suitable destination for people who work in DownTown or Bur Dubai. Very few communitites in Dubai can match the greenery and the peace and quiet that we have here. The houses here are much bigger and very spaciously built - that goes for apartments, townhouses and villas.


----------

